# Midnight update!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You might remember that the same amigos that took in Gypsy, now have a black cat hanging around, another skittish outdoor boy.

Today, unbeknownst to him (but knownst to us) he's going to the vet!


Maggie noticed a wheeze, a slight limp, and his ear sticks up all the time!

Unfortunately, like Gypsy, Midnight seems to be a feral. He allows Maggie and me to TOUCH him, but no more than that.

I'll find out later, if he's been bagged successfully. It was already late in the day when they started, they may have to catch im keep him in the carrier, or somewhere, and take him in tomorrow!


----------

